# Schlechte Grafik, schlechte Farben - Neuer Monitor



## Computerjul (12. Februar 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

ich bin seit Dezember im Besitz einer XBox 360 und betreibe diese an meinem 22' Samsung 2270HD Monitor. Die Grafik ist aber alles andere als angesprechend! Ein Kumpel von mir hat an seinem 22' bzw. 23' Monitor eine weitaus bessere Grafik und ich hab das Gefühl das mein Monitor scheinbar kein gescheiter Monitor ist. Ich habe schon diverse Einstellungen ausprobiert bzw. auch das HDMI Kabel ausgetauscht aber es hilft nichts. 

Da ich mir seit wenigen Wochen sowieso ein neuen Monitor besorgen möchte würd ich mich mal gern beraten lassen welcher denn da sinnvoll wäre. Ich hatte da an einen 120Hz Monitor gedacht. Vorallem an einen gescheiten für eine bessere Grafik für meine XBox wenn wir gerade bei dem Thema sind. Was haltet ihr von dem BenQ XL2420T ? Viele empfehlen wir diesen Monitor.

Lg.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Kauf doch einen 120hz von Samsung die sind in PCGH auch Monitor/Fernseh Hersteller des Jahres 2012

Oder einen von Asus


----------



## Computerjul (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Nunja, mein jetztiger Monitor der ja grafisch mit der Xbox 360 Konflikte macht ist von Samsung. Deswegen bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob es sinnvoll ist wieder einen Samsung Monitor zu besorgen. Von Asus hab ich auch gutes gehört. Welcher von Asus ist denn da gemeint ? Wahrscheinlich der Asus VG236HE oder ? Aber bei Amazon gibts den nurnoch gebraucht.

Lg.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

ich mein einen de man bei Nvidia 3D Vision sehen kann. Bei Samsung kannste dir einen 3D  MOnitor mit TV Tuner besorgen da hast Monitor/Fernseher in einem


----------



## turbosnake (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Hat dein Freund da auch eine 360 dran und welchen Monitor hat er?


----------



## Computerjul (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Mein Kumpel hat genau die GLEICHE ''neue'' Xbox 360 Slim wie ich. Er hat auch einen normalen 60Hz Monitor wie ich. Mag sein das er 1-2 Zoll mehr oder weniger hat aber das spielt keine Rolle. Sein Monitor ist glaub ich von Asus oder Acer. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es an meinem Monitor liegt. Bin auch schon Einstellungen durchgegangen. Das Bild ist unschard und man erkennt die einzelnen kleinen Pixel. 

Lg.


----------



## Jahai (12. Februar 2013)

Hat denn dein Monitor FHD oder läuft der aktuell mit 1680x1050?
Habe das Problem zum Beispiel wenn ich meine PS3 an den PC Monitor Hänge, da meiner nur 1050p fährt.


----------



## Computerjul (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Mein Monitor ist laut Angaben FullHD fähig und fährt mit 1080P aber das wird kaum das Problem sein das die Xbox sowieso nur 720P unterstützt. Hab mich schon länger beraten lassen aber scheinbar ist es einfach der falsche Monitor da es noch viele weitere Leute gibt die dieses Problem haben.

Ist der BenQ XL2420T empfehlenswert oder gäb es da vielleicht noch einen besser in dem Preisrahmen oder weniger ? 

Lg.


----------



## Pas89 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Das kann je nach Monitor/Fernseher schon ein ordentlicher Unterschied sein. Ein Bekannter hatte mal einen alten Full HD Medion Fernseher. Die Bildqualität an dem Gerät war unter aller Sau. Als der sich einen neuen Fernseher gekauft hat, hat der nicht schlecht geguckt, da man den Unterschied deutlich sehen konnte. (An beiden wurde natürlich die gleiche Xbox 360 angeschlossen)
Wenn du einen Monitor willst würde ich auch Samsung oder Asus empfehlen.


----------



## Nazzy (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

ich zocke mit einem samsung syncmaster s24b350 pc+xbox und kann mich nicht beschweren. Ich glaube nicht, dass du dafür einen 370 euro monitor brauchst. Da würde ich mir ja eher ein nettes TV Gerät holen


----------



## Computerjul (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Ja, aber es geht hier ja nicht nur um die XBox. Der neue Monitor wird auch noch für den PC genutzt. Unzwar überdurchschnittlich. Videos, Filme, Games und so weiter. Er kommt mit auf LAN-Party und so  3D möchte ich auch nutzen. Ich habe eine 3D fähige GTX 670 von Gigabyte bei mir hängen (btw noch nicht in meinen sysprofile geupdated)

Gibt es da immernoch alternativen?

Lg.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Wenn du einen Monitor suchst, der sowohl beim PC als auch bei der XBox 360 eine gute Figur macht, dann würde ich zum Asus VG278HE greifen. Die Farben sind hier besser als beim BenQ. 

Bei 3D musst du halt aufpassen! Denn hier kann die Leistung je nach Spiel um 50-70% einbrechen. Je nach Spiel und Einstellung ist hier schon SLI oder Crossfire pflicht. 

Auch musst du dir bewusst sein, das du die 144Hz mit der XBox360 nicht nutzen kannst. 144Hz setzt zwingend DisplayPort oder (Dual) DVI-D voraus.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

wie gesagt samsung ist die beste tv marke die meisten habe auch einen pc anschluss oder konsolenanschluss


----------



## Computerjul (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Ich sitze nur ein halben Meter vom Monitor entfernt. Umstieg von 22' zu 27' Zoll bei solch einer Nähe hätten doch sicher eine fatale Folge für die Augen oder nicht ? Oder ist die Größe nicht so anders `?

Gäb es da vielleicht noch eine alternative in 22'-24'. Deswegen dachte ich auch mehr so an den BenQ oder ist er jetzt wirklich garnicht gut ? *Was ist mit dem Asus VG236HE ?*

Wenn es keine alternative gibt würd ich doch auf ein Monitor unter der 300€ Klasse zählen der auch nette Farben hat etc.

Lg.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

der asus ist gut


----------



## Computerjul (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Nur leider musste ich festellen das dieser nicht mehr verfügbar ist. 

Scheinbar ist momentan kein gescheiter 22-24 Zoll Super Krass Monitor vorhanden oder ? Würd mich mal über eine gut aufklärende Beratung freuen   Ich bin ja schon so mehr für Asus. Bei Samsung ist die Verarbeitung schlecht! Es wackelt viel etc.. 

Ich möchte es eigentlich nur ungerne wagen den 27 Zoll Monitor von Asus zu besorgen da ich nur ein halben Meter vom Monitor wegsitze. Ich weiß, das ist nichts für mich oder ist der Größenunterschied nicht wirklich groß ? 

Lg.


----------



## Fruchtman (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Folgende Alternativen gäbe es noch:

Asus VG248QE
BenQ XL2411T

Sind beide noch nicht lange am Markt. Deswegen sind ausführliche Tests noch Mangelware.


----------



## Computerjul (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Hey Fruchtman,

du wirkst fruchtig 

Ne, mal Spaß bei Seite. Kann man ungefähr eine Zeit schätzen wann man mit den Tests rechnen kann. Ich mein der Monitor ist doch schon seit wenigen Monaten auf dem Markt. Ich besorg mir ungern ein 350€ Monitor ohne ausführlich ein Testbereicht gelesen zu haben. Vorallem auch von Nutzern wie beispielsweise auf Amazon. 

Bei der CHIP Plattform las ich das bei dem ASUS Monitor "nur" ein TN-Panel zum Einsatz kommt. Warum dieses "nur" ? Ist das irgendwie schlecht ? Scheinbar soll der BenQ aber die Nase ein wenig vorne haben. Mhm ? 

Lg.


----------



## Fruchtman (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*



Computerjul schrieb:


> Hey Fruchtman,
> 
> du wirkst fruchtig
> 
> ...


 
Das mit den Tests kann durchaus dauern. Eine sehr gute Quelle mit ausführlichen Tests wäre PRAD.de.
Die nehmen die Monitore ganz genau unter die Lupe.

Das mit "nur" ein TN-Panel wird sich darauf beziehen das TN-Panele eine schlechtere Farbdarstellung haben als zum Bsp. IPS oder PVA.
Dafür gibt es bei den TN-Monitoren einige wenige mit 120HZ bzw. 144HZ. Macht sich in der Schlierenbildung bemerkbar.

Empfehlenswerte IPS Monitore wären: Dell U2312HM; LG IPS235P oder Eizo FS2333-BK


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*



> wie gesagt samsung ist die beste tv marke


Samsung ist schon gut, aber ob sie die besten sind, ist Ansichtssache. Kommt immer drauf an, auf was man schaut. Auf die Testberichte oder die Usermeinungen. 



> Ich sitze nur ein halben Meter vom Monitor entfernt. Umstieg von 22' zu  27' Zoll bei solch einer Nähe hätten doch sicher eine fatale Folge für  die Augen oder nicht ? Oder ist die Größe nicht so anders `?


Ok, da wären 24" wirklich besser. 



> *Was ist mit dem Asus VG236HE ?*


Ein guter Monitor, mit Glossy-Panel und 120Hz. Wenn du ihn noch iwo günstig bekommst, dann schlag zu. 


Zu den Alternativen:

Den Samsung könnte ich dir noch anbieten:
Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D, 23" (LS23A700DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Von den Farben her ist er besser als der BenQ. Allerdings musst du ihn aus Österreich importieren. 

So wie ich das sehe, hast du die Wahl zwischen Samsung, BenQ und Asus. Die Modelle wurden alle genannt. Andere Alternativen gibt es nicht wirklich. Zumindest keine die eine Empfehlung wert wären.


----------



## Computerjul (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: XBox 360 - Schlechte Grafik - Neuer Monitor*

Moinsens,

leider musste ich festellen das der Asus VG236HE momentan nicht zur verfügung steht. 

Was  den S23A700D betrifft. Da wird es wohl ein Problem mit der Spiegelung  geben da ich direkt links von meinem 2-3m² großem Fenster sitze und  vorallem im Sommer wird es kritisch. Die Spiegelung soll ja schon sehr  stark sein bei dem Monitor, nä ? 

Dann bleiben eigentlich nurnoch folgende Modelle:

ASUS VG248QE
BenQ XL2420T 
BenQ XL2410T
BenQ XL2411T 

Kann man abgesehen von dem XL2411T und dem neuen Asus etwas zu den anderen zwei Modellen von BenQ sagen ? XL2420T, XL2510T ? Rein von Testergebnissen her ist der XL2420T scheinbar besser. 

Echt schade das der neue Asus nicht matt ist! Matt ist einfach besser.  

Lg.


----------



## Jahai (14. Februar 2013)

Der neue Asus VG248QE ist doch Matt?

Der ältere VG236HE dagegen nicht


----------



## Computerjul (14. Februar 2013)

Ernsthaft ? Wahrscheinlich hab ich ->  <- Augen  Das ist natürlich ein Pluspunkt dann. BenQ spricht mich von Design her nicht so wirklich an. Asus hingegen schon eine ganze Ecke mehr. Samsung gefällt mir von der Verarbeitung nicht so. Wacklige Fußstütze und man kann den Bildschirm schlecht bzw. nur schwer richten. Asus gefällt mir da in vielen Dingen besser. Ein Beweis ist der Monitor eines Freundes  

Lg.


----------



## Core #1 (21. Februar 2013)

Falls du dich noch nicht entschieden hast:

Ich hatte einen Vorgänger des BenQ, den XL2410T an meiner Konsole. Absolut nicht zufriedenstellend. Und ich hatte mind. 4 von den TFTs nach und nach zum testen da. Nach etlichen Bildeinstellungen probieren und Ausprobieren von verschiedenen Usereinstellungen habe ich's dann aufgegeben, zufriedenstellend war das Bild nie (v.a. wenn man den Preis den Monitors betrachtet...). 

Seit Ende letzten Jahres habe ich dann mal den *LG IPS235P* für 175 € probiert: angeschlossen, und nur die Helligkeit von 100 auf 50 geändert und sofort mehr als zufrieden! Dank IPS Panel super Farben und auch am Rechner absolut spieletauglich. 
Und unkompliziert neig- und drehbar ist der auch.


----------

